# New Lowrider Man Logo



## EL CUCUY (Jul 30, 2006)

I dont really like it, I think they should have kept it the way it was, it had been like that for a long time. Some people even have it tatted.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL CUCUY_@Mar 14 2008, 10:14 PM~10172320
> *I dont really like it, I think they should have kept it the way it was, it had been like that for a long time. Some people even have it tatted.
> *



DID YOU READ THIS MONTHS EDITORS LETTER OF LRM? JOE RAY EXPLAINED IT.


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

this thread is useless w/o pics


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

its alright. but heres a tat i got with it but its the old one


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 14 2008, 10:32 PM~10172473
> *its alright.  but heres a tat i got with it but its the old one
> 
> 
> ...


Marly? Marey? :dunno:


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 14 2008, 09:31 PM~10172465
> *DID YOU READ THIS MONTHS EDITORS LETTER OF LRM? JOE RAY EXPLAINED IT.
> *


didnt think anyone still bought that magazine


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

the lowrider man has locs, full mustache and a more sleet hat.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Mar 14 2008, 10:42 PM~10172527
> *Marly? Marey? :dunno:
> *


MARES :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChicanoCruiser_@Mar 14 2008, 10:44 PM~10172537
> *didnt think anyone still bought that magazine
> *



ARE YOU SERIOUS? I WASNT TO FOND OF IT WHEN RALPH WAS EDITOR BUT SINCE THE CHANGE OVER TO JOE RAY. IVE SEEN A BIG CHANGE IN THE MAG.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 14 2008, 11:01 PM~10172641
> *ARE YOU SERIOUS? I WASNT TO FOND OF IT WHEN RALPH WAS EDITOR BUT SINCE THE CHANGE OVER TO JOE RAY. IVE SEEN A BIG CHANGE IN THE MAG.
> *


I honestly haven't noticed much... They actually have ads with lift kits in them now.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Mar 14 2008, 11:07 PM~10172663
> *I honestly haven't noticed much...  They actually have ads with lift kits in them now.
> *



THERES BEEN MORE OLDER RIDES FEATURED OPPOSED TO THE EVERY DAY G-BODY. I SEE A CHANGE AND I THINK ITS GONNA CONTINUE TO CHANGE.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

GO TO THIS THREAD IF YOU FEEL IT HASNT CHANGED AND NEEDS CHANGE. PERFECT OPPORTUNITY TO VOICE YOUR OPINION.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=398099


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 14 2008, 11:50 PM~10172578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow.. huge difference. :ugh:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 14 2008, 11:30 PM~10172779
> *wow.. huge difference.  :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 14 2008, 11:30 PM~10172779
> *wow.. huge difference.  :ugh:
> *


thats the old version...........


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

they should just use gangstas face cause hes the lowrider god


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

how about someone post a fk'n pic of this new logo already. alot of us don't subscribe to that big rim magazine, anymore.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 14 2008, 11:40 PM~10172822
> *how about someone post a fk'n pic of this new logo already.  alot of us don't subscribe to that big rim magazine, anymore.
> *


I still subscribe... but didn't know anything about a new logo... :dunno: Did notice the lift kit ad though. :uh:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 14 2008, 11:40 PM~10172822
> *how about someone post a fk'n pic of this new logo already.  alot of us don't subscribe to that big rim magazine, anymore.
> *


ok, hold up and stop crying. the magazine has a few problems, but for $10 bucks a year, you can't _really_ go wrong.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

ive seen it, its not bad. just a sign of the times. hell, look at the origonal lowrider man, it was a little different too, but the first change was a good one. 

Ill try to find a pic.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Mar 14 2008, 11:43 PM~10172836
> *I still subscribe... but didn't know anything about a new logo... :dunno:  Did notice the lift kit ad though. :uh:
> *



READ THE EDITORS LETTER IT SHOWS THE DIFFERENT STAGES THE LRM LOGO HAS GONE THROUGH


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

here it is.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Mar 15 2008, 12:43 AM~10172836
> *I still subscribe... but didn't know anything about a new logo... :dunno:  Did notice the lift kit ad though. :uh:
> *


maybe LRM wants to to convert to donks. :0


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

The new one looks like the cholo version of pac man


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

:thumbsdown: :nono: :loco: :no:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Mar 15 2008, 12:46 AM~10172849
> *here it is.
> 
> 
> ...


not bad. so whats the deal with it, is it the new logo?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Mar 14 2008, 11:44 PM~10172839
> *ok, hold up and stop crying. the magazine has a few problems, but for $10 bucks a year, you can't really go wrong.
> *


It's almost $40. Like $35 or some shit.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 14 2008, 11:45 PM~10172847
> *READ THE EDITORS LETTER IT SHOWS THE DIFFERENT STAGES THE LRM LOGO HAS GONE THROUGH
> *


Maybe I haven't got the new issue yet... I haven't got one for like 3 weeks.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Mar 14 2008, 11:51 PM~10172874
> *It's almost $40.  Like $35 or some shit.
> *



NOT WHEN YOU GO TO A LRM SHOW. ITS LIKE $10 TO SUBSCRIBE FOR A YEAR.


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Mar 14 2008, 11:51 PM~10172874
> *It's almost $40.  Like $35 or some shit.
> *


I think you can get a $10 subscription at one of their shows


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Mar 14 2008, 11:46 PM~10172849
> *here it is.
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like he gained weight... along with the rest of the US... Just changing it so people can relate.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@Mar 15 2008, 12:47 AM~10172858
> *The new one looks like the cholo version of pac man
> *


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Mar 14 2008, 11:52 PM~10172883-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They should hook it up with a deal after paying those ticket prices.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Mar 14 2008, 11:54 PM~10172891
> *They should hook it up with a deal after paying those ticket prices.
> *



THEY ARE THERE GIVING YOU THE OPTION TO GET A $30 SUB FOR $10.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

....SERVER


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 14 2008, 11:58 PM~10172912
> *THEY ARE THERE GIVING YOU THE OPTION TO GET A $30 SUB FOR $10.
> *


What're gettin at?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Mar 14 2008, 11:53 PM~10172887
> *It looks like he gained weight... along with the rest of the US...  Just changing it so people can relate.
> *


IT SURE DOES BRO.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

BUT I LIKE IT WAY BETTER THAN THE OLD ONE, THE NEW LOCS & BRUSH MAKE IT LOOK MORE ATHENTIC..


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Mar 15 2008, 12:01 AM~10172927
> *What're gettin at?
> *


THATS THE HOOK UP DEAL A $10 SUBSCRIPTION.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 15 2008, 12:04 AM~10172943
> *THATS THE HOOK UP DEAL A $10 SUBSCRIPTION.
> *


Yeah... I understand that...


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Mar 15 2008, 12:46 AM~10172849
> *here it is.
> 
> 
> ...


 MORE PROOF THAT LOWRIDING IS GOING TO THE JAPS :0 :0 :0 THEY CAN KEEP THE MAGAZINE, BUT NOT THE CARS!!!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Mar 15 2008, 12:13 AM~10172979
> *MORE PROOF THAT LOWRIDING IS GOING TO THE JAPS  :0  :0  :0  THEY CAN KEEP THE MAGAZINE, BUT NOT THE CARS!!!
> *


They're keeping the cars... And they got there own mag. Which probably has more lowriders in it then ours.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Mar 15 2008, 01:15 AM~10172989
> *They're keeping the cars...  And they got there own mag.  Which probably has more lowriders in it then ours.
> *


MORE ADDS FOR AMERICAN CARS FOR SALE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

since subject of the japanese lowriders came up, i'll just add this.. 

i'll respect them for them for embrassing lowriders.. and hope in japan it grows and develops more generations of japanese lowriders.. but no matter how nice the cars they build or buy, or how much effort they put into mimicing our culture.. in what we drive, how we dress, and way we cruise, at end of the day they'll never be us.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 15 2008, 01:42 AM~10173422
> *since subject of the japanese lowriders came up, i'll just add this..
> 
> i'll respect them for them for embrassing lowriders..  and hope in japan it grows and develops more generations of japanese lowriders..  but no matter how nice the cars they build or buy, or how much effort they put into mimicing our culture.. in what we drive, how we dress, and way we cruise, at end of the day they'll never be us.
> *


How do they afford those cars anyway?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Mar 15 2008, 02:43 AM~10173423
> *How do they afford those cars anyway?
> *


thats same thing white folks say when a mexican rolls by in a low here. :roflmao:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 15 2008, 01:44 AM~10173425
> *thats same thing white folks say when a mexican rolls by in a low here.  :roflmao:
> *


So they sell drugs? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Man that was LOW. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Mar 15 2008, 02:46 AM~10173428
> *So they sell drugs?  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

But seriously... those cars go for big bucks... It's not like guy build them over a few years period... They just throw down cash on them like old hot rod dudes.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

by the way, i do like the logo. but think thats least of domestic LRM's problems. internet overall is hurting all print media. use to be that LRM is what we needed to find out whats being done in other parts of the country, and cars being built, tech info, new products etc etc.. internet has replaced those needs(this forum is perfect example). also, lowriding as a fade was over years ago, and is another thing hurting LRM, all thats left is those of us true to it. IMO for LRM to survive, it may need to admit the smaller demand, and downsize the magazine itself. and to have a truely nationwide car show tour, its going to have to come up with something profitable. perhaps just endorsing what are now just the regional or local shows(and not that nopi shit). promote it as "lowrider tour (city), brought to you by (the name of the organization that did the real work)" well, least thats a thought.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 15 2008, 01:59 AM~10173452
> *by the way, i do like the logo.  but think thats least of domestic LRM's problems.  internet overall is hurting all print media.  use to be that LRM is what we needed to find out whats being done in other parts of the country, and cars being built, tech info, new products etc etc..    internet has replaced those needs(this forum is perfect example).  also, lowriding as a fade was over years ago, and is another thing hurting LRM, all thats left is those of us true to it.    IMO for LRM to survive, it may need to admit the smaller demand, and downsize the magazine itself.  and to have a truely natiohwide car show tour, its going to have to come up with something profitable. perhaps just endorsing what are now just the regional or local shows(and not that nopi shit).  promote it as "lowrider tour (city), brought to you by (the name of the organization that did the real work)"  well, least thats a thought.
> *


Mini Truckin Magazine is a small magazine... But the content is great! Number 1 magazine in my book... even if you don't like mini trucks... the way they put the magazine together is great... very very few ads but the ones that are there all have something to do with mini trucks... and there is actually no big rim ads even though that's what those dudes like. I could go on about that magazine forever...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Mar 15 2008, 03:04 AM~10173457
> *Mini Truckin Magazine is a small magazine...  But the content is great!  Number 1 magazine in my book... even if you don't like mini trucks... the way they put the magazine together is great... very very few ads but the ones that are there all have something to do with mini trucks... and there is actually no big rim ads even though that's what those dudes like.  I could go on about that magazine forever...
> *


yeah,but minitrucking is still a larger market for that magazine, compared to lowriders. you can find mini truckers in all cities front state to state. lows are a rarer breed. same would apply to hot rod magazine.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 15 2008, 02:06 AM~10173460
> *yeah,but minitrucking is still a larger market for that magazine, compared to lowriders.  you can find mini truckers in all cities front state to state.  lows are a rarer breed.
> *


I don't know about that...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

well, i definately dont envy joe ray, man has difficult task at hand. i'm rooting for LRM to survive and have better days. but regardless of LRM's future. imma keep lowriding..


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 15 2008, 02:11 AM~10173476
> *well, i definately dont envy joe ray, man has difficult task at hand.  i'm rooting for LRM to survive and have better days.      but regardless of LRM's future. imma keep lowriding..
> *


Shit fell apart for me when they got rid of Bombs Away, Truck Stop and all that shit. The photography is great... but half the time they don't even show a good full shot of the car. Just a bunch of "artistic" shot of different parts of the car up close.


----------



## TACOBOY (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Mar 15 2008, 02:13 AM~10173482
> *Shit fell apart for me when they got rid of Bombs Away, Truck Stop and all that shit.  The photography is great... but half the time they don't even show a good full shot of the car.  Just a bunch of "artistic" shot of different parts of the car up close.
> *



:yessad:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

I like the new logo. Its good to change shit up every now and then. :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 14 2008, 11:01 PM~10172641
> *ARE YOU SERIOUS? I WASNT TO FOND OF IT WHEN RALPH WAS EDITOR BUT SINCE THE CHANGE OVER TO JOE RAY. IVE SEEN A BIG CHANGE IN THE MAG.
> *


yeah i noticed a change but still to many wheel adds :uh:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 15 2008, 11:58 AM~10175194
> *yeah i noticed a change but still to many wheel adds :uh:
> *



if they can get more lowrider related ads i could deal with that. but are hydraulic companies, wire wheel companies willing to drop big money on advertisement? what about lowrider dvds you think they would advertise?


hell id even like to see a for sale section in the mag. people pay a fee for a ad in the mag. say for instance people who have nos parts for bombs, impalas or rare accessories. maybe even people who wanna sell there car. actual lowrider services would be cool like chrome, gold plating, engraving. stuff along those lines i think would be a good addition to the changing magazine.


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Mar 15 2008, 05:46 AM~10172849
> *here it is.
> 
> 
> ...


i got the old tatted on my hand the new one is wack


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 15 2008, 12:15 PM~10175263
> *if they can get more lowrider related ads i could deal with that. but are hydraulic companies, wire wheel companies willing to drop big money on advertisement?  what about lowrider dvds you think they would advertise?
> hell id even like to see a for sale section in the mag. people pay a fee for a ad in the mag. say for instance people who have nos parts for bombs, impalas or rare accessories. maybe even people who wanna sell there car. actual lowrider services would be cool like chrome, gold plating, engraving. stuff along those lines i think would be a good addition to the changing magazine.
> *


yeah that would be good :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Mar 15 2008, 02:10 PM~10175780
> *i got the old tatted on my hand the new one is wack
> *




I guess now u can get the other one tatted on ur other hand.....to match!


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 15 2008, 12:15 PM~10175263
> *if they can get more lowrider related ads i could deal with that. but are hydraulic companies, wire wheel companies willing to drop big money on advertisement?  what about lowrider dvds you think they would advertise?
> hell id even like to see a for sale section in the mag. people pay a fee for a ad in the mag. say for instance people who have nos parts for bombs, impalas or rare accessories. maybe even people who wanna sell there car. actual lowrider services would be cool like chrome, gold plating, engraving. stuff along those lines i think would be a good addition to the changing magazine.
> *



There's no way "lowrider" related companies can afford to advertise like the advertisers they have now do. It's just something people have to deal with and get over, just don't pay attention to them! I still don't, and never will see why people complain about the advertising so much.


It would be nice, but it won't happen...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Mar 15 2008, 03:10 PM~10175780
> *i got the old tatted on my hand the new one is wack
> *


because it would make your current tat out of date? lol


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 15 2008, 12:01 AM~10172641
> *ARE YOU SERIOUS? I WASNT TO FOND OF IT WHEN RALPH WAS EDITOR BUT SINCE THE CHANGE OVER TO JOE RAY. IVE SEEN A BIG CHANGE IN THE MAG.
> *


the mag keeps getting thinner, more irrelevant ads, and less features and shows. I love the mag and I'm still a subscriber but it's at its worst in years. Hopefully Mr Joe Ray could save it


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

btw the new logo looks good


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 15 2008, 06:15 PM~10176791
> *There's no way "lowrider" related companies can afford to advertise like the advertisers they have now do. It's just something people have to deal with and get over, just don't pay attention to them! I still don't, and never will see why people complain about the advertising so much.
> It would be nice, but it won't happen...
> *



yeah i know the chances of that are slim, but for example zenith seems to be doing so well why dont they advertise? i have no problems with the ads, yeah they suck and are not lowrider related but what are you gonna do?



> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Mar 15 2008, 06:22 PM~10176823
> *the mag keeps getting thinner, more irrelevant ads, and less features and shows. I love the mag and I'm still a subscriber but it's at its worst in years. Hopefully Mr Joe Ray could save it
> *


theres a survey you can take and you can voice your opinion of what your like to see more of and less of in the magazine check it out


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 15 2008, 06:44 PM~10176935
> *yeah i know the chances of that are slim, but for example zenith seems to be doing so well why dont they advertise? i have no problems with the ads, yeah they suck and are not lowrider related but what are you gonna do?
> 
> *




True, Zenith is doing good...but they will never have the money that the "big" rim advertisers do. Most people that read LRM already know about Zenith wheels right? No offense, but the majority of people out there just buy china wires, so why would a company spend BIG money on advertising if it's not going to do them much good?


They would have to sell roughly 12 extra sets of wheels to cover their advertising costs for a full page color, and thats just for one month...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

the new one isn't bad, its actually kind of kool



but ftw, why mess wit it? 


i dont buy it anymore, what did joe ray say was the reason for the change?


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Mar 15 2008, 01:37 AM~10172810
> *they should just use gangstas face cause hes the lowrider god
> *


And they should put you on horsepower tv cuz you're the motor building god.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 15 2008, 06:51 PM~10176969
> *True, Zenith is doing good...but they will never have the money that the "big" rim advertisers do. Most people that read LRM already know about Zenith wheels right? No offense, but the majority of people out there just buy china wires, so why would a company spend BIG money on advertising if it's not going to do them much good?
> They would have to sell roughly 12 extra sets of wheels to cover their advertising costs for a full page color, and thats just for one month...
> *


yeah i understand i myself wouldnt pay that much for chinas or zentihs. im into old school rims only. but i guess the only real answer is lowrider related products just cant afford to advertise in a lowrider magazine.




> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 15 2008, 06:54 PM~10176982
> *the new one isn't bad, its actually kind of kool
> but ftw, why mess wit it?
> i dont buy it anymore, what did joe ray say was the reason for the change?
> *



said it needed a little polishing :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 15 2008, 07:01 PM~10177006
> *yeah i understand i myself wouldnt pay that much for chinas or zentihs. im into old school rims only. but i guess the only real answer is lowrider related products just cant afford to advertise in a lowrider magazine.
> said it needed a little polishing :biggrin:
> *



Kinda sad, but true....and hey, the features do the advertising for them


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 15 2008, 07:03 PM~10177013
> *Kinda sad, but true....and hey, the features do the advertising for them
> *



COULDNT HAVE SAID IT BETTER  



SO DOES THAT MEAN IN THE NEXT ISSUE THE OWNER OF A CAR IS GONNA THANK XOMAX FOR MAKING HIS PENIS 5 INCHES LONGER :biggrin: J/K


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle+Mar 15 2008, 08:58 PM~10176996-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 15 2008, 07:07 PM~10177034
> *COULDNT HAVE SAID IT BETTER
> SO DOES THAT MEAN IN THE NEXT ISSUE THE OWNER OF A CAR IS GONNA THANK XOMAX FOR MAKING HIS PENIS 5 INCHES LONGER :biggrin: J/K
> *



:roflmao: maybe he will get the logo muraled on the trunk.......


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 15 2008, 07:10 PM~10177054
> *:roflmao:  maybe he will get the logo muraled on the trunk.......
> *



NAME OF THE CAR IS "THE GREAT EXTENDER" :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

the most common thing of noticed amongst lowriders is bitching and crying about everything lowrider related...LRM is the only publication that you can count on to be issued every month...the only one representing the lowrider culture...and yet everyone cries like bitches about wheel ads..that's how they pay the fucking bills...if you didn't notice lowriding is not popular at all..they need that shit to stay in business...cuz it sure isn't from "lowriders"...after being in the for sale section, I've never seen such CHEAP, bitchy motherfuckers in my life..

so stop fucking crying and be happy somebody gives a fuck about lowriding


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Mar 15 2008, 09:18 PM~10177083
> *the most common thing of noticed amongst lowriders is bitching and crying about everything lowrider related...LRM is the only publication that you can count on to be issued every month...the only one representing the lowrider culture...and yet everyone cries like bitches about wheel ads..that's how they pay the fucking bills...if you didn't notice lowriding is not popular at all..they need that shit to stay in business...cuz it sure isn't from "lowriders"...after being in the for sale section, I've never seen such CHEAP, bitchy motherfuckers in my life..
> 
> so stop fucking crying and be happy somebody gives a fuck about lowriding
> *


They're really reppin the midwest. Cuttin our shows outta the tour. :thumbsup:


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Mar 15 2008, 09:39 PM~10177166
> *They're really reppin the midwest. Cuttin our shows outta the tour. :thumbsup:
> *


2008 Lowrider Tour

Mar. 2 - Phoenix - Arizona Expo & State Fair

Mar. 30 - Tampa - Florida State Fairgrounds

Apr. 13 - San Bernardino - National Orange Show

June 29 - Denver - Denver Coliseum

TBD (July) - Houston - Reliant Arena

Aug. 3 - Portland - Portland Expo Center

TBD - Miami - Miami Dade Fair & Expo Center

Oct. 12 - Las Vegas - Cashman Center


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Mar 15 2008, 09:39 PM~10177166
> *They're really reppin the midwest. Cuttin our shows outta the tour. :thumbsup:
> *


like I said..reppin' THE CULTURE....


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Mar 15 2008, 12:37 AM~10172810
> *they should just use gangstas face cause hes the lowrider god
> *


 :twak: *Not my GOD. My GOD is in heaven. :biggrin: 

But I like your sarcasm RD!  *


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Mar 15 2008, 11:59 PM~10176732
> *I guess now u can get the other one tatted on ur other hand.....to match!
> *


ain't no room for it :biggrin:


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

I think the new logo is off the hook. I can understand people are saying the logo is a icon so is the playboy bunny that has also evolved over the years. I think the new logo will grow on you as it had minor changes done to it. If you do have a tattoo of the old logo it can help distinguish the guys that have been lowriding for a while and the next geeneration of lowriders. If you never modernize you will never progress in life.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@Mar 15 2008, 01:47 AM~10172858
> *The new one looks like the cholo version of pac man
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Mar 16 2008, 07:46 PM~10183252
> *I think the new logo is off the hook. I can understand people are saying the logo is a icon so is the playboy bunny that has also evolved over the years. I think the new logo will grow on you as it had minor changes done to it. If you do have a tattoo of the old logo it can help distinguish the guys that have been lowriding for a while and the next geeneration of lowriders. If you never modernize you will never progress in life.
> *


x2


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

I LIKE THE NEW LOGO IT'S "FRESH"


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

i dont like it YET, im sure it will grow on me....i just love the other one


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 16 2008, 10:12 PM~10184786
> *x2
> *


p   eople have nothing better 2 do than bitch, the new logo is tight


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

wow wasnt that racist




> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Mar 15 2008, 01:13 AM~10172979
> *MORE PROOF THAT LOWRIDING IS GOING TO THE JAPS  :0  :0  :0  THEY CAN KEEP THE MAGAZINE, BUT NOT THE CARS!!!
> *


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

FUCK LRM THE MAGAZINE SUCK'S I DON'T CARE WHO TRIES TO SAVE IT THEY FORGOT ABOUT THE CULTURE FUCKING SELL OUT'S.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

:thumbsdown: on the new logo  LRM :nono:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Mar 16 2008, 07:46 PM~10183252
> *I think the new logo is off the hook. I can understand people are saying the logo is a icon so is the playboy bunny that has also evolved over the years. I think the new logo will grow on you as it had minor changes done to it. If you do have a tattoo of the old logo it can help distinguish the guys that have been lowriding for a while and the next geeneration of lowriders. If you never modernize you will never progress in life.
> *


X's 3 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i like it.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Mar 20 2008, 06:43 PM~10217541
> *FUCK LRM THE MAGAZINE SUCK'S I DON'T CARE WHO TRIES TO SAVE IT THEY FORGOT ABOUT THE CULTURE FUCKING SELL OUT'S.
> *



x2 :angry:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

If I HAD to pick for some reason, I like the newer one; but I honestly couldn't give a damn less. I mean really WHO CARES? How in the world can that minor change mean ANYTHING to you AT ALL? When they make it a dick with a nose then you can whine and bitch, but come on you guys sound like a bunch of menopausal women....


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 26 2008, 04:38 PM~10262838
> *
> x2  :angry:
> *


x3 :machinegun:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 20 2008, 04:59 PM~10217663
> *:thumbsdown: on the new logo  LRM :nono:
> *


x2 :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CUCUY_@Mar 15 2008, 12:14 AM~10172320
> *I dont really like it, I think they should have kept it the way it was, it had been like that for a long time. Some people even have it tatted.
> *


it's like the bugs bunny character. has to evolve over time instead of looking like a stupid wabbit


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Mar 26 2008, 07:06 PM~10263542
> *If I HAD to pick for some reason, I like the newer one; but I honestly couldn't give a damn less.  I mean really WHO CARES?  How in the world can that minor change mean ANYTHING to you AT ALL?  When they make it a dick with a nose then you can whine and bitch, but come on you guys sound like a bunch of menopausal women....
> *


----------

